

Ask HN: YC-like in Europe/Germany? - rmoriz

I wonder if there is any YC-like incubator in Europe, especially Germany.<p>I don't know one yet and I still wonder why nobody starts one (as I could not find one).<p>To me the German web startup scene seems to be mainly a lame copy-cat biz driven by some smart-ass MBAs...<p>Help!
======
david927
There was YEurope but it seems to have died. The German web start-up scene is
hot; there's a lot going on. I wouldn't just call it copy-catting.

I think the only two places you'll find seed funding in Europe are London and
Zurich. So although we're a Prague-based startup, our biz dev is in Zurich.

------
falsestprophet
Take out the MBAs and you have a valid business model.

